# Hands Free Walkies



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Do any of you guys use a Walkie with GOOD hands free capabilities? I am very interested in them but everything I have seen so far doesn't have great reviews for when people have actually used them for hunting. Price isn't really a concern right now because I wouldn't need them for a few months. Please give me any and all input. Thanks


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

The problem with the commercial radios that operate on the FRS frequencies is the low powder, 1/2 watt. GMRS frequencies can be run up to 50 watts with a base station and there are some handhelds out there that transmit at 5 watts but the Wal-Mart bubble pack radios that cost 20 bucks a pair only transmit at 2 watts at best. To get a type specific GMRS radio that is legal to use on GMRS will run you around $150 and to tell ya the truth very few people are willing to spend that kind of money on a GMRS radio when there is very little interest in the GMRS frequencies. The guys that are into these types of radios go the Ameture Radio / Ham route where there is a lot of interest and infrastructure. 

Now I could tell ya that there is a cheap Ham radio (Baofeng) $30 that transmits at 5 watts and works very well, this radio can also be programed with the FRS and GMRS frequencies though it's not legal to use these radios for FRS and GMRS. There is a lot of debate on the net about using these radios and the chances of getting caught. 

Any of the better GMRS radios and Ham radios including the Baofeng's have mics and earwigs that can be purchased which make them almost hands free. I also know that the Baofeng can be set to Voice activated transmit that would make it hands free.

My hunting buddy and I solved the problem by going and getting our Tech Ham ticket, a couple Baofengs and I put a 50 watt dual band radio in my truck so we have decent comm's. For real emergency communication and reliable satellite texting I also carry a Delorme InReach SE.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> Now I could tell ya that there is a cheap Ham radio (Baofeng) $30 that transmits at 5 watts and works very well, this radio can also be programed with the FRS and GMRS frequencies though it's not legal to use these radios for FRS and GMRS. There is a lot of debate on the net about using these radios and the chances of getting caught.


3 of those sitting under the old Christmas tree right now... price was $24 each.

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Very cool DallanC. I have had a UV5R for a couple years and purchase the 8 Watt model a few months ago. For the money they are impressive little radio's that I think have helped the Ham interest in general.


----------

